# FastPass + Should I do it?



## Nolathyme (Jan 2, 2014)

I got a flyer in the mail about the FastPass + from Disney. Should I do it?

We are only going to one park (Epcot) during the week.  We are 2 adults and a 2 and 4 yo.
Is it better to sign up for the fastpass + or can we/should we just get the fast passes the day we are at the park?


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm wondering what other people think, too.  I'll be there with a good size group of people of 4th of July week.  I'll be purchasing my tickets ahead of time from undercover tourist or some other ticket company and I would rather use the old fashion fast pass so I can get on more rides than just 2 or 3 a day, as you are restricted to with the fast pass+.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 2, 2014)

Definitely do it!

Guarantee the headliners with FP+ passes. When you get there, your tickets will still be able to pull regular FPs

We loved getting to the park at noon and still getting on TSMM, TT, etc. One day, we were able to ride Everest 3x because of FP+, FP and normal line early in the day.


----------



## stoler527 (Jan 2, 2014)

Definitely do it!!

They are pulling the old fast pass machines out of the parks. On the day of your visit, you would need to go to a kiosk to get a fast pass. I am not sure if a smartphone would also work.

I don't think the new system will be as good for our disney vacations as the old system. However, there is really no good option to the new system.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 2, 2014)

Why wouldn't you?

They're in the process of phasing out the old FPs.  They may or may not still be available when you're there.  CURRENTLY, you can use BOTH the old FPs and FP+.  In fact, if you have old Disney room keys, most of them can get the old FPs as well.

The new FP+ is nice in some ways.  If you want to visit mid-day (the worst time of the day to visit, IMHO -- it's hot and crowded and the lines are the longest), you can easily schedule FP+ for that time and focus on your FP+ and anytime attractions (ones where there is seldom ever a wait).

Before, the only way you could ride Toy Story Midway Mania without a crazy line was to be there at "rope drop" (and I'm using that as a generic term, because there is no more physical rope drop at Hollywood Studios!) and ride then and/or get FPs (which are often gone by 10am).  Now, you can use FP+ and not have to be there so early.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 2, 2014)

There are already permits filed to remove the old FP machines.  Word on the street is that they will be completely gone sometime during the spring.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...nd-further-expansion-of-off-site-fastpass.htm


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Okay.  This is important stuff for me to figure out since I don't go to disney that often and I am not familiar at all with the new system but are very familiar with the old system, which I just used this past June. I'll be staying of site in July and will have tickets purchased well prior via a third party vendor, probably ticket mama and I'll buy non expiring park hoppers. Will my only choice be fast pass plus. That's okay but it limits you to only two or three fast passes a day. Is that really it. Can I schedule my two or three rides ahead of time and then get some kind of fast pass on a first come first serve basis.  How will the poor folks not staying on site use the fast pass system. Thanks.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 2, 2014)

Before they eliminate the old FPs, they plan on making FP+ available for off-site visitors as well.  They're already testing that at Animal Kingdom.  They're hoping to make the transition by spring.

You can make your FP+ selections up to 60 days in advance.  I was still able to get everything I wanted, when I wanted it 1 day in advance.


----------



## stoler527 (Jan 2, 2014)

jdunn1 said:


> Okay.  This is important stuff for me to figure out since I don't go to disney that often and I am not familiar at all with the new system but are very familiar with the old system, which I just used this past June. I'll be staying of site in July and will have tickets purchased well prior via a third party vendor, probably ticket mama and I'll buy non expiring park hoppers. Will my only choice be fast pass plus. That's okay but it limits you to only two or three fast passes a day. Is that really it. Can I schedule my two or three rides ahead of time and then get some kind of fast pass on a first come first serve basis.  How will the poor folks not staying on site use the fast pass system. Thanks.



If you are not staying at a WDW resort, currently you can not use FP+ to get advance reservation fast passes. We have annual passes and cannot get advance fast passes until we stay on world next May.

People staying off world can get fast passes on the day of their visit. There will be kiosks for that. They have been testing the process at AK.


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 2, 2014)

The other thing to remember is that you can *change* FP+ reservations. You can go to any FP+ kiosk in a park and make changes at any time.

There is no reason NOT to use FP+.  It is only a plus.


----------



## JPrisco (Jan 2, 2014)

I used the FastPass + this month and thought it was awesome.
Reserved our 3 rides ahead of time and used the regular paper Fast Passes too.  Made everything really easy.  We had a wonderful time and rode everything we wanted to.
JP


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 2, 2014)

There are also some rides/experiences that are now ONLY available via FP+ and not FP anymore.    Enchanted Tales with Belle, Dinosaurs, Wishes, etc.

I made my reservations at 60 days, and was lucky enough to get it when they're NOT yet tiering the rides.  When I attempted to modify them, or create new ones when we were already in WDW, the rides have been tiered, meaning you can't get BOTH Test Track and Soaring anymore -- you have to pick one of them, and 2 other non-prime rides.  But, the reservations I made at 60 days out both had TT/Soaring.  I don't know if this is just them still finessing the details of FP+ or this is how it will really work in the future.

During our last trip (Dec 2012), TSMM were out of FP+ the day before, and in the park, FPs were out by the time we get there at 9:20am.  Park opened at 9am.  During our Summer trip (June 2012), the TSMM FPs we got in the morning had return times of 9pm.  It's crazy.  FP+ fixed that all for us.


----------



## stoler527 (Jan 3, 2014)

We have just customized our magic bands and made dining reservations for our M ay trip to BCV . At 60 days, we will reserve fast passes. We are excited to try the new system.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Recently Reported My Magic+ Problems at WDW*

10. Security scanner at MCO conducted full colonoscopy on a visitor wearing a Magic Band.

9. An errant scanning device at California Grill deposited a diner's entire IRA account into the Cayman Islands.

8. Bathing suits at Typhoon Lagoon became invisible when swimmers carried their RFID cards into the water. (At least that's what Glen, the lifeguard, says.)

7. Some RFID cards enable guests to speak only  "Por favor manténganse alejado de las puertas." 

6. Several of the French dolls in "It's a Small World" have been observed mooning the wearers of Magic Bands. 

5. Tapping the scanners in three different World Showcase countries in Epcot is enrolling RFID card carrying guests into the International Diplomacy program at the University of Phoenix.

4. All World of Disney transactions automatically add a Duffy Bear to your purchase.

3. Resort bus drivers can tell guests within 15 seconds precisely how long they have been standing on the freakin' curb at the damn All Star Sports in 100 degree heat and 90% humidity for cryin' out loud!

2. At the end of "Space Ranger Spin" riders' game records are displayed as SAT Verbal and Math scores.

1. Let's just say Belle gets might frisky during story time.


----------



## shoegal (Jan 5, 2014)

*Do it!*

Don't even think of NOT doing it, the fast pass is a GREAT tool to save lots of time!! Do it!!! And have fun... Can I come? :whoopie:

Greetings


----------



## Lisa P (Jan 7, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> The other thing to remember is that you can *change* FP+ reservations. You can go to any FP+ kiosk in a park and make changes at any time.


Agree.  Better yet, if you have a smartphone, download the app.  Then, as long as the system is not overloaded with users at the time, you can make FP+ plans and changes on your smartphone.  We did this while stopping to eat, waiting at a shuttle bus stop, riding a bus, or waiting in a short line at the parks.  We were also able to look at live updates on wait times around the park by using this app, so deciding where to go next was easier.  

With FP+, we never had to crisscross the park to get a FP, walk a long way to go on other ride(s) and return later to use the FP.  With FP+ (and the app), we could choose the time frame for our FP+ rides, from a list of available slots, rather than having to take the next available assigned slot.  It was nice for working around meals or shows.  If what we wanted was not available, we could see alternatives without having to wander the park from ride to ride.  We could easily make changes to the whole group's FP+ plan or just for individuals.

When we tried to make some FP+ changes on our smartphone late at night, prior to the next day's visit, we were not able to find availability.  However, the next morning, around park opening time, there was plenty of availability (within the rules, of course).


JimMIA said:


> There is no reason NOT to use FP+.  It is only a plus.


Mostly agree.  Although the tiered selections are potentially a significant limitation, to us.  And we've heard that the system bogs down with heavy app usage.  We're just glad we weren't there during a peak time, like Christmas week.

Since some in our group purchased admission tickets at the resort's guest relations' desk, they were not issued any card-tickets.  The admissions were added directly to their Magic Bands - they weren't even present, but on the room reservations.  We were given a regular receipt for the purchase.  We were told that FP+ users are not permitted to use the old FP system at all anymore and this was the new system.  This was repeated to us when we asked a CM at an Epcot kiosk.  Since we weren't there during peak crowds, we didn't feel the need to bring our back-up room keycards to the parks and test this.  Visitors using FP+ during busier seasons may want to give the old FP machines a try, though, if the old FP is still available at their time of travel.

Our family noticed a LOT more people on their smartphones in the parks than at the resorts or Downtown Disney or at Sea World.  These folks are not watching where they walk.  It also seemed like more little children were walking further away from their smartphone-distracted parents than we had ever noticed before.  I think the app may have unexpectedly added to this.

Overall, we did like having the FP+ on our Magic Bands, with the app on our phones.  With these great bands, we never needed to fish out a room keycard/ticket from a pocket when carrying bags into our room, entering turnstiles or FP lines, or paying for things.  The bands were so much more convenient than we had expected.

By the time the OP's July trip comes around, it's possible that the old FP system will be phased out.  If so, this is all moot and there's nothing anyone can do about it.  Bottom line, though, use whatever is available to you - FP or FP+.  Personally, I would go with FP+, but just know that it's not perfect.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 7, 2014)

> Visitors using FP+ during busier seasons may want to give the old FP machines a try, though, if the old FP is still available at their time of travel.


By the end of January, all resort guests will be given only Magic Bands, not KTTW cards.  They can request cards, but they won't have the magstripe, and therefore won't work in the old machines.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...alt-disney-world-resort-by-end-of-january.htm


----------



## Denise L (Jan 8, 2014)

We were there last month and AK was the test park for no legacy FPs.  Only FP+.

I found setting them up to take hours.  I tried 60 days in advance and then it was so broken, I tried a month later.  Then some of the attractions were not available or Disney had changed the group I could choose from.

Currently, the FP+ is only available for one park each day, and you get three selections.  You can change them during your stay or the same day, but since we were there during a peak time, a lot of the time slots were completely unavailable during the day and there were either early morning slots or late late evening slots.

Sometimes, the server went down and then no changes or new selections could be made.  They were suggesting that I go down to the concierge desk and have them make the changes for me.  

Since it's still in "testing" mode, maybe they are working out the many kinks.  But when it worked, it was cool (though the bright green light is really bright to look at when you badge in twice for each attraction).  Kids liked the MagicBands.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yuck!!!

So you only get three fast passes each day?  Is that three pre-planned fast passes a day (i.e. reservations made in advance)?  Can you still walk up to a ride and get a fast pass time for later that day in addition to your three pre-planned passes?  

Trying to figure out if everyone gets three pre-planned passes and then unlimited same day fast passes or is every guest now restricted to no more than three fast passes a day?

If everyone is restriced to only three fast passes, that sounds aweful.  That means no more getting a fast pass for one ride and then waiting in line for another ride and getting the most out of your day that way.  




Denise L said:


> We were there last month and AK was the test park for no legacy FPs.  Only FP+.
> 
> I found setting them up to take hours.  I tried 60 days in advance and then it was so broken, I tried a month later.  Then some of the attractions were not available or Disney had changed the group I could choose from.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denise L (Jan 8, 2014)

jdunn1 said:


> Yuck!!!
> 
> So you only get three fast passes each day?  Is that three pre-planned fast passes a day (i.e. reservations made in advance)?  Can you still walk up to a ride and get a fast pass time for later that day in addition to your three pre-planned passes?
> 
> ...



Well, that is what people are getting during this "test" phase.  I don't know what the real number will be when it is all done and working.  It may be awhile.  I can hope that they will let someone pick two parks, for example (we always hop to at least one other park a day).  Eventually, they will phase out the legacy FPs (end of January is the rumor), and then you will have up to the three FP+s at one park, per day, right now.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 8, 2014)

Yep, the way it looks now, the FP perks will be significantly less useful for those who fully utilized the old system.  Instead of unlimited (probably more like 6-10, realistically), we'll only get 3.  And in most parks, you're limited to 1 headliner (and 2 fairly useless FPs).

There are some new advantages.  You can pick your FPs in advance.  You can pick times that work best for you.  You don't have to zig zag around the park, collecting and then using FPs.  You don't have to show up at rope drop to get Toy Story FPs.

To me, the disadvantages far outweigh the advantages.

By way of comparison, on our next Orlando trip, we're going to Universal for a few days.  For two days, we're going to have Express Passes.  Those will let us go in the express line for almost ANY ride in either park (there are only 3 that don't have express lines) at any time, as many times as we want.  The downside there is that you have to PAY for the Express Pass, and it's not cheap.  $35+ per person per day.  It's free if you're staying on site, so we booked a night (for $229) to get two days of free Express Passes.

I think Disney is really missing the mark on this one.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 8, 2014)

Denise L said:


> We were there last month and AK was the test park for no legacy FPs.  Only FP+.
> 
> I found setting them up to take hours.  I tried 60 days in advance and then it was so broken, I tried a month later.  Then some of the attractions were not available or Disney had changed the group I could choose from.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... not sure this is true.  There are some rides in AK that don't have FPs anymore, like Dinosaur -- but we were there last month too and both Kilimanjaro Safari and Everest still had the regular FPs.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 8, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> Hmmm... not sure this is true.  There are some rides in AK that don't have FPs anymore, like Dinosaur -- but we were there last month too and both Kilimanjaro Safari and Everest still had the regular FPs.



We were there after December 21.  Were you there at the same time?  I am pretty sure that I read on the forums that this AK test was a recent thing, right before we left for our trip.  I didn't walk to every attraction to check for FP machines, but I know that Kali River Rapids had the machines all covered up and a CM was standing there with an iPad to help people schedule FP+ selections.

Good that you were able to get legacy FPs for those attractions during your visit!


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll be in Disney 4th of July weekend.  We check in on the 4th and will be there a week so I hope by that time the new system is a well oiled machine and that we will be allowed more than just three fast passes and especially more than just one premium ride fast pass.  I do not go to Disney much but I did go this past June for two days and we did well with the old fashion fast passes.  I didn't get to use fast passes at Epcot because we got there too late in the day but for the other parks, the fast passes were so fun to use and made the park tolerable on a hot June day.  

Funny how things can change so quick.  In June there were no fast plass plus machines.  There may have been one or two sprinkled throughout the parks.  I'm trying to remember if I saw anyone using them -- or if I did see someone using them it was really odd for the person using the new system and for the rest of us waiting in line.

I will miss the legacy fast passes, expecially if we are now limited to only one premium ride per day per park.  For $100 a ticket I don't want to wait in line for 2-3 hours for a ride.  I'll wait an hour for one ride while I am waiting for my fast pass time for another ride but if the new system changes that option, I think it is wrong.  

At any rate, this is another very useful TUG thread and I really appreciate everyone sharing their knowledge and experiences.  Makes my vacation, and I assume other people's vacations better.  I don't at all need to be so well informed about everything but it sure is nice to know the shortcuts and work arounds that make vacations that much easier.  In this case, it's nice to know about a new ride system that sounds very limiting.



-Jim


----------



## bnoble (Jan 8, 2014)

Animal Kingdom absolutely has turned off their legacy Fastpass machines.  It's described as a test, but there's no end date planned:
http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...ning-next-week-at-disney's-animal-kingdom.htm


There are also permits filed for "Legacy Removal" at most of the FP-enabled attractions.
http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/wdw-permits-2013.857579/page-24


----------



## sushitex (Jan 8, 2014)

We were at Disney World from 12/22 - 28, and we went to all 4 theme parks. The longest stand-by lines we saw were on Christmas Day; we were at Hollywood Studios and the wait timefor Tower of Terror was 190 minutes! Luckil-y for us, our magicbands had given us a fastpass+ reservation for T of T, so we didn't have to wait (although the wait time was shorter when we actually went on the ride.) 

Magic Kingdom probably had the longest stand-by lines as a whole; we were there on Christmas Eve Day and then on the 27th. On Christmas Eve Day, it got so crowded that it was literally wall-to-wall people on Main Street and in Frontierland, and, I don't know for sure, but it seemed like there was a parade scheduled for every two hours! We gave up around 3:00 p.m., went back to our unit (we stayed at Saratoga Springs) and went to dinner at the Trail's End Buffet at Fort Wilderness. 

Our experience with the magicbands was as follows: I enjoyed using mine to open the door to our unit, checking in at the main gates and at the fastpass+ kiosks at the parks, and even paying for items at a couple of the gift shops. The main drawback is the limit of 3 fastpass+ reservations per day. In our case, we could use our regular WDW ticket cards to make "legacy" fastpass reservations at the parks, but those legacy kiosks are now few and far-between. JMHO.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 8, 2014)

Denise L said:


> We were there after December 21.  Were you there at the same time?  I am pretty sure that I read on the forums that this AK test was a recent thing, right before we left for our trip.  I didn't walk to every attraction to check for FP machines, but I know that Kali River Rapids had the machines all covered up and a CM was standing there with an iPad to help people schedule FP+ selections.
> 
> Good that you were able to get legacy FPs for those attractions during your visit!


No, we were there early in the month -- and based on *bnoble's* link, it started on December 18th.

That sucks if all we'll have are FP+.  It was fun getting to ride Everest 3x (line, FP+, FP) in an hour, each ride taking 20 minutes total from line to exit during our last trip.

I am torn about the FP+.   I really LOVED it.  We are not early risers, so guaranteeing rides even if we come in at 4pm sounds good to me.  We are a family of 6 (2A, 4K) so we can't afford 1A running around the parks gathering FPs.  Prior to FP+, we've had trips to WDW where we weren't able to ride TSMM, Soarin or TT at all because FPs have all been distributed by the time we get to the parks.  With only 1 "rider" kid, it's tough to justify to DH to wait for an hour (or more) with the other 3 kids while DD and I get to ride - so we end up skipping rides.  

For those who don't come often, guaranteed rides to the main attractions, IMO, are actually a good thing.  For those who come often, come at rope drop and have mastered the best zigzag route to maximize the FP system, I can see how it would be a bad thing for them, but you come often anyway.  Unfortunately,   I can see both sides (once in a lifetime trippers, and loyal/avid return park goers).

Since we're AP holders this year, AP plus FP+ it has totally changed our park habits.  We get FP+ for our designated "ride" parks, mostly in the afternoon.  Then we go early (if we can) to another park, that touring plan suggests is the best park that day and do the lines there.  I've wanted to meet Merida since they started having her last summer, and after 4 separate trips to WDW between June and December, we still haven't done it because DH or I refuse to fall in line when it snakes all the way around (more than an hour wait).  I've been waiting for them to add her to FP+, like they did Enchanted Tales with Belle (by far our longest line this year) so we can finally meet her!  Her and Elsa at Epcot seem to be our remaining targets.  We have one more chance to try and meet them in March before our APs expire... Bummer.


----------



## Nolathyme (Jan 10, 2014)

If I buy a 1 day ticket for Epcot through Disney will they mail me an actual hard ticket or will they put my ticket on the magic band?


----------



## bnoble (Jan 10, 2014)

FYI: Starting the 14th of this month, Magic Kingdom Park goes to FP+ only.  No legacy FP.  Legacy FP remains at Studios and Epcot...for now.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...-beginning-next-week-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## Denise L (Jan 10, 2014)

swj said:


> If I buy a 1 day ticket for Epcot through Disney will they mail me an actual hard ticket or will they put my ticket on the magic band?



When we were offered Magic Bands, we were part of the "testing" phase, so not everyone was offered these.  About 70 days before our arrival, we got an email announcing the test phase and then at 60 days, I tried to link my ticket #s online and it failed.  But I called MS and they were able to do it for me for all four PAPs! 

I don't know if Disney sends paper tickets like undercovertourist and other third party vendors.  They may give you an email that you exchange for an actual ticket, and maybe when you exchange it, they may put it directly on a Magic Band. It may depend on when you purchase and when you go, too.  So many things are changing!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 10, 2014)

bnoble said:


> FYI: Starting the 14th of this month, Magic Kingdom Park goes to FP+ only.  No legacy FP.  Legacy FP remains at Studios and Epcot...for now.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...-beginning-next-week-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


Assuming things work well at MK (from Disney's perspective), I wouldn't expect legacy FPs to remain at HS and Epcot for long.  

Bummed about this, because I have a massive pile of old room keys and a trip coming up next month.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 10, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> Assuming things work well at MK (from Disney's perspective), I wouldn't expect legacy FPs to remain at HS and Epcot for long.
> 
> Bummed about this, because I have a massive pile of old room keys and a trip coming up next month.




Hurry.....Bump it up!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh....We have used the Fastpass plus system twice now, in conjunction with the My Disney Experience app and love it!


----------



## got4boys (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, do it. The only issue that I have is that it is limited to 3 for one park, tiered in some parks - cannot choose Toy Story and Rock N Roller Coaster in Hollywood Studios and cannot choose Soarin and Test Track in Epoct. You have to pick one and wait in line for the other. 

If you are spending a full day at Epcot (rope drop), set up your fast passes for later in the day.

If you are going to meet Elsa and Anna in Norway, be there before the first scheduled time and prepared to wait (if you are planning on doing that). - There are no fast passes for them. They are currently only available to end of January. Hopefully, that will change due to the demand to see them and they will be part of the fast pass system.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 11, 2014)

> I wouldn't expect legacy FPs to remain at HS and Epcot for long.


TouringPlans is saying end of this month, but they are the only ones so far.


----------



## Nolathyme (Jan 15, 2014)

I did it. I really did it (needed to add the last part to exceed 10 char.)


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 15, 2014)

swj said:


> I did it. I really did it (needed to add the last part to exceed 10 char.)



Excellent! 

Once everything is setup, the fastpass plus and My Disney Experience makes for a better trip.


----------



## Nolathyme (Jan 15, 2014)

trying to dig out your key from your pants/wallet/bag with your hands full -no more


----------

